# Sicario: Deutscher Trailer zum Drogen-Thriller



## CarolaHo (29. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sicario: Deutscher Trailer zum Drogen-Thriller* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sicario: Deutscher Trailer zum Drogen-Thriller


----------



## partyduler (29. Januar 2016)

Kommt morgen dann der Trailer für "Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht"?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2016)

partyduler schrieb:


> Kommt morgen dann der Trailer für "Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht"?


  ich glaub die News ist nur "refreshed", weil der Film nächste Woche auf DVD rauskommt und in Videotheken schon diese Woche zu haben ist - hätte man vlt noch im Text umändern sollen


----------

